# Solved: Age of Empires III trial



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

This may be the dumbest question ever  

I have very recently downloaded and installed the AOE III trial. I love this game and am eagerly awaiting my opportunity to purchase it and happily waste many hours.

My question is: Can one save a game? I've played many, many RTS games and one can always save your game, even in demos/trials. Am I missing something? Yeah, I know that was more than "one" question...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can I was able to with the demo but I have the full thing now.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would think so


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

So, can anybody help me figure out where to go on the menu(s) to save a game? I keep on looking with no luck. I have to be missing something.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Where did you get the demo from? If its free I will download it and try.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I have yet to see a demo that isn't free.

You can get it at several places:

http://www.gamespot.com
http://www.fileplanet.com

These are just the 2 that I get most of my gaming files from.

I now think that "save game" is not an option with the demo. On the starting screen, where you pick "skirmish" or "campaign" and other things, the "saved game" button says that it is not available in the trial version. Kind of odd, in my opinion.

Let me know what you can figure out.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> I have yet to see a demo that isn't free.


In the past I've tried to download demos but then been asked to subscribe first.

Anyway I'm currently downloading it from gamespot but it will take a few hours so I will have a look when its done. :up:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> I now think that "save game" is not an option with the demo. On the starting screen, where you pick "skirmish" or "campaign" and other things, the "saved game" button says that it is not available in the trial version. Kind of odd, in my opinion..


I've had a look at the game and I fully agree with the you. You can't save the game and it's odd.

Is the game any good by the way? I have not looked at it much but it seems like my kind of game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can get it from Microsofts download site too.

And yes AoEIII is SWEET! 

(Don't forget Civ4 too!)


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmmmm... yea... i don't know if this is a problem with my graphics card, but whenever i launch AOEIII, all the graphics go screwed and you can only see all these brown and other coloured triangles... weird... Audio's coming through fine though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If it's your notebook, chances are it is your video.


----------

